# Post costruttivi e quote



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sembra che nessuno faccia un salto nella sezione "regolamento e comunicazioni".

Dunque: Vi invito a leggere questo topic

http://www.milanworld.net/post-costruttivi-e-quote-vt14443.html


Per favore e Grazie


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2014)

Uppo.

Sperando che il messaggio venga ricevuto..


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2014)

Up
Leggete per favore leggete...


----------

